# HP printers on the fritz - salvageable?



## fonz (Jun 14, 2013)

_[Posted in Off-Topic rather than Peripheral Hardware because it's not relevant to FreeBSD per se -- Fonz]_

I got suckered into a fight with two HP printers.

Both are Photosmart three-in-one models, approximately six years old and appearing to be mechanically sound.
One is a C4180, fairly heavily used. Even though I put in brand new cartridges, the output is somewhat vague and blurry and the black comes out striped and smudgy. I think it could do with a good, thorough cleaning of the internal parts, but unless someone can provide adequate instructions I don't feel overly confident doing that myself and I have no idea what a professional would charge. Moreover, I'm only half-convinced that this would fix it.
The other one is a C3180, not used a whole lot. I'm quite certain that the cartridges cannot possibly be clean empty (nor does the printer indicate they are), but despite making all the right noises vis-a-vis paper transport and head movement, it doesn't actually print (or copy): sheets come out as pristine(ly?) white as they go in.
Since I need at least one properly working printer, my questions are:

Is either device at all salvageable?
If so, how? And would it be cost-effective compared to "just" buying a new one? (For requirements and ballpark price see below.)
If not, what current make and model would you recommend as an affordable (ballpark figure: 100 euros excl. cartridges) replacement? Requirements are: three-in-one (print, scan and copy), built-in cardreader and/or USB _input_ (for a flash drive and/or external cardreader) and it has to at least work with Linux (Fedora 17 to be exact). If it also is a proper photo printer and/or is a fax and/or has wireless and/or has an Ethernet interface and/or works with FreeBSD that's a plus but not a requirement and not a valid excuse to exceed the budget (by much).
Thanks in advice for any advance _[sic]_.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 15, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Is either device at all salvageable?



My contribution:

I hope that you be a handyman, take a look to this tutorial to try repair both printers. Note that it is translated from Spanish to English :e

Happy repair!


----------

